
The biggest jet engines ever seen are set to roar on Boeing’s 777X - mudil
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/the-biggest-jet-engines-ever-seen-are-set-to-roar-on-boeings-777x/
======
ggcdn
I'm a structural engineer, so when I see forces I like to compare them to
common forces I design for in buildings.

That engine produces 115,000 lb of thrust. If I take typical rebar, fy=60ksi,
so I will need about 1.916in2, which is about 2 #9 bars.

Two engines per plane, so I could hold back the 777 at full power with 4 #9
rebars. Not bad!

~~~
thatoneuser
So if you secured 4 of these rebar perpendicular to the direction of the plane
and tied a strong rope from plane to rebar, the result would be the plane
couldn’t move and the rebar wouldn’t break or bend?

~~~
ggcdn
No, I assumed the rebar is orientated as the 'strong rope'.

If the rebar were positioned as you say, they would yield/bend quite easily.

------
benj111
This is bigger but less powerful than its predecessor. Is it a higher bypass
engine, sort of like a turbo prop hybrid type thing?

What's the limiting factor re size? This seems an obvious thing to do to
increase efficiency?

------
velco
Rocket engines aren't considered jet engines ???

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Nope. Jets use external oxygen; rockets carry or make their own oxygen.

~~~
burfog
Rockets are jets.

The name "Jet Propulsion Laboratory" dates to 1943. They do rockets. At least
2 years prior to that name change they had worked on JATO, which is "jet-
assisted takeoff". The company Aerojet was founded in 1942, making solid-fuel
rockets.

